# Interruptor a control remoto IR



## Newmate

Como veo que mucha gente esta preguntando, acá les dejo este circuito para activar y desactivar un Rele usando un Control Remoto infrarrojo. Al pulsar el botón el rele se cierra (y queda cerrado), y cuando lo pulsamos nuevamente se abre. Yo mismo lo estuve buscando y luego de probar varias cosas sin éxito, decidí rediseñarlo yo mismo, basándome en el LM567 tanto para el emisor como para el receptor. El circuito si funciona, ya que lo tengo armado y funcionando. El alcance es algo mayor a los tres metros.

Transmisor: Se usa el LM567 para generar el tono que luego (pasando por los transistores) activa los led infrarrojos. Este tono en forma de luz no visible será luego detectado por el receptor. Se usan 4 pilas (6 volt) y se usaron dos led infrarrojos en vez de uno, para mejorar el alcance. A través del preset de 10k se ajusta la frecuencia de emisión. Los led infrarrojos que se usaron son de vidrio transparente, aunque debería funcionar sin problemas con los azules (no lo probé).

Receptor: El receptor también utiliza el LM567 para detectar el tono proveniente del haz infrarrojo del emisor, la frecuencia que detecta también se ajusta a través del preset de 10k, y debe coincidir con la del emisor. Luego tiene una etapa lógica hecha con un Flip Flop D en modo “Toggle” (usando el CD4013), que sirve para alternar el estado del relé cada vez que detecta el tono del emisor. (notese que las patas 2 y 5 del CD4013 se conectan entre si, pero no a la 14 que esta a +9, es obvio pero lo aclaro por las dudas)
Tiene dos led indicadores, uno indica que está detectando el tono proveniente del emisor (led1), y otro que indica el estado del relé (led2).
La alimentación es de 9 volt regulada, no se debe superar esta tensión ya que es la máxima soportada por el LM567. El fototransistor que se usó es el de uso común de dos patas y vidrio transparente. El rele es de 9 volt, de no conseguir de 9 volt, se puede poner uno de 6v con un regulador (o unos diodos en serie), para bajar la tensión a 6 volt..

Puesta a punto: Se elije un valor de frecuencia para el receptor usando el preset de 10k, yo lo tengo en 4.4Komhs (aprox. 2 Khz). Luego se pone el preset del emisor más o menos en la misma posición que la del receptor. Después apuntamos con los led infrarrojos del emisor al fototransistor del receptor y sosteniendo el pulsador apretado ajustamos el preset del emisor hasta que el led1 encienda, indicando que se detectó el tono. Al soltar el pulsador el rele debe cambiar del estado. (Notesé que el relé cambia de estado al soltar el pulsador y no la presionarlo). Luego terminar de ajustar el valor del preset alejándose un poco y viendo en que posición se consigue el mayor alcance. También se pueden probar distintas frecuencias para ver cual da el mejor resultado. Otra opción es usar resistencias fijas de por ejemplo 4K7 para así asegurarse que tanto el emisor como el receptor están en la misma frecuencia. 
Si deseamos extender este equipo a más canales, solo hay que agregar otro receptor y sintonizarlo en otra frecuencia y hacer lo mismo con el emisor, este último puede ser el mismo aparato sintonizado a la nueva frecuencia.

En las pruebas que yo hice, el alcance era mayor cuando el fototransistor no estaba expuesto directo a la luz del día, por lo que puede ser conveniente resguardarlo un poco de la luz.

Creo que no me olvido de nada, si alguien lo intenta y tiene dudas pregunte por aca.


----------



## fernandoae

Bueno aca les paso otro circuito similar al anterior pero un poco mas facil de hacer y que funciona con cualquier control remoto, usa un sensor infrarrojo que se puede sacar de alguna tv vieja.


----------



## lagos

fernandoae
que sucede cuando la energia es a 120v, que cambio hay

gracias por el dato y archivo


----------



## fernandoae

cambios al esquema ninguno, y se sigue alimentando con 5V.


----------



## lagos

gracias fernando por el dato, es decir el detalle no esta en la entrada de corriente si a la salida?

lagos


----------



## mendek

muchas gracias fernando por el segundo circuito es muy util te lo agradesco mucho casualmente si tengo el CD4017


----------



## mendek

oie no puedo hacer funcionar este primer circuito,  pero lo arme en un protoboard ¿seria mejor que lo armace en una vaquelita? si puedes mana imagenes d como lo tienes montado por que no me sale 
y esque tengo que entregar un proyecto con scr y lo pienso combinar con el receptor si puedes mandalas por favor te lo agradeceria mucho gracias fernando


----------



## fernandoae

Disculpas por la demora pero no habia recibido notificaciones sobre este tema, en cuanto a tu pregunta no afecta en nada al circuito si lo armas en una baquelita o en el p.b., te recomendaria que revises la posicion del  transistor t1... yo con el mio logre 12mts que es lo que mide mi garage... pero quiza puede ser mas.


----------



## FernandOrtiz

saludos a todos 
tengo una pregunta. en el emisor la frecuencia generada sale por el pin 5 del lm567? Si es así a mi no me sale más que una señal constante. Ya lo vi en un osciloscopio y solo veo que me genera una señal continua de 4.5 voltios.


----------



## Newmate

Si, la señal sale por le pin 5. Quien sabe no estés usando la escala adecuada del osciloscopio. Intenta medir luego de la resistencia de 4k7. O puedes probar con un frecuencimetro.


----------



## FernandOrtiz

Gracias por responder. Efectivamente sale por el 5 y ya el circuito me funciona bien. El unico problema es que me salio a muy poco alcance, casi medio metro. Con metro y  medio estoy contento. Tengo una semana para mejorar ese problema y estare agradecido cualquier sugerencia. Por lo pronto voy a probar con algun amplificador de corriente y buscando algun receptor más eficiente. (el que uso es uno que parece led  y es negro)


----------



## roverantares

hola, soy nuevo por aqui saludos a todos, gracias por toda la información que aportan con la cual he aprendido bastante.

tengo unas preguntas para fernandoae  o quien sepa del esquema 2

soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica con conocimientos muy básicos asi que mis disculpas si hago alguna pregunta tonta.

1º 
en el esquema dice que funciona con cualquier control remoto universal, ¿como es esto? el interruptor responde a todos los botones o a alguno especifico?, a cual?.
o es nesesario programar el CD4017 para alguno especifico?

2º 
este circuito podria funcionar como un interruptor del tipo escalera o habria que hacerle alguna modificacion?
¿es esto posible?

de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandoae

Hace todas las preguntas tontas que haga falta, aca lo importante es aprender.
En realidad lo que hace el circuito es responder a cualquier tecla de cualquier control remoto, o a la gran mayoria mejor dicho... generalmente la frecuencia de los pulsos que transmite el led infrarrojo es de 38 o 40 kilohertz.
El 4017 es un contador de diez etapas, lo que sucede en el circuito es que cada vez que el sensor (es el negro de tres patas) detecta la señal de un control manda un pulso al 4017 el cual enciende una salida, cuando recibe otro pulso pasa a la siguiente y asi sucesivamente.No se programa.

Y en cuanto a la segunda pregunta lo que queres es que se puedan accionar las luces con un control remoto por un tiempo determinado y que luego se apaguen?


----------



## roverantares

muchas gracias por la respuesta.



			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Y en cuanto a la segunda pregunta lo que queres es que se puedan accionar las luces con un control remoto por un tiempo determinado y que luego se apaguen?



no, la idea es que funcione como un interruptor de escalera, es decir, que se pueda encender la luz con un interruptor convencional y apagar a control remoto o viceversa.

http://wk3.iespana.es/interruptor.htm

ahi esta explicado con 2 interruptores convencionales, espero se entienda.

de antemano gracias.


----------



## Newmate

Para FernandOrtiz: 
Te doy dos ideas para mejorar el alcance. (yo lo tengo a casi tres metros y funciona). Disminuí el valor de la resitencia de 22 ohms del emisor, para darle mas corriente a los led emisores, esto varia directamente el alcance, pero si la R es muy chica podes quemar los led. Pero anda probando 15 ohms, 10 ohms y vas a ver que el alcance cambia enseguida. Y otra cosa, anda alejandote, y cuando deje de andar, ajusta levemente la frecuencia del emisor, ya que a medida que estas mas lejos, es mas critico que la frecuencia sea la exacta. Con esto tenés que conseguir mínimo 2 metros.
Otra cosa, el led emisor trata de ponerlo en algo que le de sombra, como un tubito de rollo de foto cortado transversalmente. Espero tengas suerte


----------



## FernandOrtiz

Gracias. Le baje la resistencia del elmisor a 10 ohmios e intente ubicar el potenciometro en la mejor posicion y mejore el alcance a un metro. Ya va mejorando   .  No lo creo pero, la frecuencia tendrá algo que ver? Yo estoy trabajando en el emisor con una resistencia fija de 4.7k y el receptor con un potenciometro, dando una frecuencia de mas o menos 2khz.
  Como hacen los controles remotos de los televisores para tener mejor alcance? los diodos emisores que utilizan se ven iguales, será acaso el receptor que es más eficiente? He intentado conseguir un fototransistor que compre hace tiempo y se me quemó. ese creo que es más sensible. Es el nte3122. El año pasado ( El mes pasado ) me dijeron que este mes train mas. Cuando lo compre y lo pruebe les dire mis resultados


----------



## Newmate

Hola. La frecuencia que yo tengo es parecida a esa, ya que tengo el preset cerca de los 4.2k, asi que con esa frecuencia tendría que andar bien. También tengo una R de 10 ohms en el emisor, el cual alimento con 4 pilas comunes (6 volt). Fijate de no usar un pote de por ejemplo 100k para regular a 4k7, porque sino un pequeño movimiento te varia mucho. Trata de usar un pote de 2k2 con una R de 3.9k en serie o alguna combinación así. Yo lo uso a 2 metros y medio de distancia y anda joya. Los led infrarrojos que uso son de vidrio transparente y el fototransistor también. Lastima que no tengo los codigos sino te los pasaba. Los controles de la tele funcionan distinto, lo que hacen es mandarle una corriente muy grande (micropulso) a los led emisores por un tiempo muy corto (cosa de no quemarlos), de esta forma tienen un gran alcance. Lastima que no tengo ningun circuito de esos.


----------



## chiqoelectro

pregunta,, funcionara si uso 2 pilas (3v) para alimentar el emisor? asi pongo el emisor en el control de la tv :B


en fin despues de tantas preguntas me confundieron jaja, estan hablando del control remoto 1 (osea el qe corresponde al post)? o del osegundo?


----------



## mundo7

Hola... muy interesante el trabajito... me ha interesado mucho y 
Pues me he decidido a armarlo y me han surgido muchas dudas porque a la verdad estoy muy crudo con esto de la electronica.
Primero que todo, eso de las protoboards no me gusta mucho porq a veces no hacen contacto correctamente los pines de los componentes, tonces me decidi por el camino largo (y segun yo, mas seguro) y me avente a diseñar la plaquita en corel para asi luego quemar una baquelita virgen... peeeero... sucedio que por ningun lado encontre los tales rele de 9v, solo de 12, tonces se me ocurrio la idea de alimentar el circuito con 12v DC, y dejarlo directo al rele, y luego hacia los demas componentes poner un regulador 7809 para dejar los 9v regulados.

lo arme y no me funciono     la verdad es que use leds IR de los que son algo azulados, y un fototransistor de esos que parecen leds negros (¿podria cambiarlos por esos que vienen dentro de los mouse de bolita? o ¿tienen muy poco alcance?).
la verdad me siento algo decepcionado, no se que hice mal, talvez me echan una mano para ver si me explican mejor como puedo poner un rele de 6v, (sin usar diodos zenner que aqui no se hallan) o cambiar algo que este mal... ademas (perdonen mi ignorancia) no sabia como conectar el preset porque el esquema usa solo las dos patas principales y no hace nada con el cursor, tonces yo conecte el cursor a una de las otras dos.
por  las dudas les dejo los diseños que hice de las placas pa que me echen una mano.

http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=receptorirlm567qb9.png
http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=emisorirlm567qf7.png

Bueno al fin se agradecen mucho sus colaboraciones, sean cuales sean... Gracias


----------



## Newmate

para chiqoelectro: no, el circuito no anda con 3v ya que el LM567 anda con 5 Volt (9 maximo)


----------



## Newmate

Mundo7, lo de los 12volt al rele y un regulador de 9v para el resto esta muy bien, yo también lo armé así ya que no conseguí rele de 9v. Lo mejor cuando un circuito no te anda es ir probandolo de a partes, empezando por lo mas basico y luego agregando etapas.  Por ejemplo, lo primero seria revisar la fuente, que este bien regulada en 9 volt y no se caiga cuando la cargas. 
Despues podrías comprobar el funcionamiento del LM567, el fototransitor y el led emisor.Para hacer esto, podes armar el receptor solo hasta la parte del led1 y las resistencia de 10k y 1 mega (sin la etapa del 4013 ni el rele). Luego, del mismo LM567, de la pata 5 sacas una conexión y lo conectas con una resistencia a un transistor que encienda un led como esta hecho en el circuito emisor (podes poner led de luz visible para asegurarte que enciende, para la prueba da lo mismo). Este led lo pones enfrentado al fototransistor. Como se usa el mismo LM567, la frecuencia es si o si la misma, por lo tanto el led que indica deteccion (led1) debe encender. Y si tapas el fototransistor (con algo grueso, el papel no detiene el haz de luz) se debe apagar. Para esta prueba no es necesario usar el preset, podes usar una R de 4k7 o casi cualquier otro valor. Esta seria la prueba básica. Si esto funciona, seguis con la parte del flip flop y todo eso. Si esto no anda, o tienes algo mal conectado, o alguno de los componentes esta fallado. Un error común es conectar el fototransistor al reves, ya que en el led emisor el lado plano va a negativo, mientras que en el fototransistor el lado plano es por lo general el colector, que va a positivo. Estas pruebas las podes hacer en protoboar sin problemas. Ojala te sea util esta información. Saludos


----------



## cheyo28

buenas, esto de el accionamiento remoto siempre me ha llamado la atención, en fin quisiera reproducir el esquema con el 567 que me aplicaria para manejar varias cargas, en mi caso bombillos.

lo que hay que hacer es un control remoto con 567 con varias resistencias para modificar la frecuencia de salida y tambien pulsadores para seleccionar cada resistencia.

habra tanto receptores como carga halla, cada receptor con una frecuencia fija que coincida con una de las del control.

quiero hacerle lleno a esto pero necesito los materiales y vamos a ver.

les aporto un interruptor infrarrojo que al interrumpir el haz acciona un relé, es de Cekit muy confiable. saludos


----------



## theoq

Este circuito es mas sencillo. Aquí mando las dos partes Emisor y Receptor


----------



## anibalsr

Hola buenas.

Newmate, acabo de terminar el circuito y funciona bien pero al momento de agregar mas canales tengo complicacines, lo que quiero hacer es un solo circuito emisor y varios receptores pero en el emisor no quiero estar variando el preset quiero que cada circuito receptor tenga su propia frecuencia, por lo que dedusco que entonces en el emisor deben haber tantos presets como circuitos receptores halla, pero no se como conectarlos, una ayuda porfa.

gracias


----------



## sixpeck

Para fernadoae, no encuentro algunos componentes del circuito como el integrado CD 4017 cual oro equivalente podre utilizar ya que es un flip flop no? me urge el circuito ya tengo el receptor de una tv sanyo


----------



## GRZOLTAN

mi pregunta es la siguiente: yo diseñe uno circuito parecido a estos. funciona muy bien el encendido y apagado con cualquier control remoto, pero pasa que luego de un tiempo sin usarlo si tengo una lampara de bajo consumo cerca este se acciona como si fuese un control. ahora bien cuando yo estoy accionando el control y pruebo con las luces del mismo lugar no se accionan, osea que solo sucede despues de un tiempo determinado, use un tsop1738 un 555 y un 4013, el lm567 no me resulto muy util. si alguien me puede dar una idea de el porque de esta falla se lo agradeceria.


----------



## manugk90

Buenas, es la primera vez que entro a este foro, estoy en 6to año del secundario, estudiando electronica.
Y me largue a hacer el circuito de fernandoe
La parte emisora la tengo bien, o por lo menos cuando apreto el pulsador, puedo ver a travez de la camara del celu como se prenden los led ir
Pero la parte receptora estoy teniendo algun problema, en primera instancia ni bien lo conecto ya se activa el rele.
el led 2 funciona bien, porque cambia de estado cuando conecto y desconecto el rele.
Pero despues pongo los leds ir a 5 cm, les doy vueltas y vueltas a los preset, pero nunca cambia el rele.
Tendria alguien una tablita con los valores de tension que deberia tener en distintos puntos segun si esta prendido o no los leds emisores,
Para hacer mediciones yo y tener con que comparar, para saber donde me esta fallando.
Por si las dudas, probe cambiando los integrados, y tambien hice la prueba en oscuridad.


----------



## saiwor

holas 
talvez le sirva de algo,,, aqui yo probado y funciona perfectamente a distancias de 5mts... veanlooo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=24245


----------



## SANDYPEREZ

Saludos....una pregunta, veo que este circuito sirve para controlar un rele para cualquier funcion, pero el estado del rele se mantiene una vez suelto el pulsador...para mi aplicación lo necesito de la sgte manera: orpimo el pùlsador, se cierra el rele, suelto el pulsador, se apaga el rele....ademas la aplicación del receptor es en 12 V...si me puedes aclarar la duda te lo sabria agradecer, ademas, si tienes un circuito sencillo que me regule de 12 a 9 V enviamelo...gracias


----------



## saiwor

habla de esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/140296/
del fernando que posteo. OK

tu quieres: cuando el pulsador se pulsa se activa el rele,,, pero cuando no pulsas el pulsador ... no se activa el rele. eso quieres hacer. OK

espero que lo entedi bien....
==
te explico: donde esta conectado al pin 14(del 4017) y lo que esta conectado al pin 2 (del 4017) pues esos pines 14 y 2 lo conectas (lo unis, unir),,,,,, luego lo eliminas el circuito integrado 4017.


----------



## lucalore

me parece un circuito muy interesante, quiero ademas agregarle ciertas funciones mas... por ejemplo me gustaria ademas de apagar y prender, variar la intensidad luminosa por medio de un dimmer, vere como lo hare... despues comento


----------



## saiwor

he visto que hecieron con pic... usa el buscador


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29824.html


----------



## fernandoae

GRZOLTAN dijo:


> pero pasa que luego de un tiempo sin usarlo si tengo una lampara de bajo consumo cerca este se acciona como si fuese un control


 También pasa con las fuentes conmutadas de pc, la mayoria oscilan entre 30 y 50 khz..

Disculpen que no respondia, con la actualizacion a Vbulletin se perdieron las suscripciones a los temas


----------



## djalvin

Hola!! Una pregunta para el que sepa del 2º esquema. Lo he montado, pero al usarlo con el mando de la tele, por ejemplo, solo se enciende el led rojo. Lo estoy probando sin poner nada a la salida del relé. ¿Tiene esto algo que ver? También tengo R5 a 56 ohmios, ya que no disponia de 47 ohmios. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## fernandoae

Con lo que menciónas no deberia haber ningun problema... 
Revisa que no haya ningún cortocircuito entre las pistas de la pcb... el pinout del sensor... que no hayan componentes mal ubicados... etc...


----------



## djalvin

Ok. Problema resuelto, tenía 2 pistas tocandose. Lo que pasa es que solo se puede accionar una vez, ¿no?. Cuando le doy una vez al mando mueve el relé pero después no me deja volver ha accionarlo.


----------



## fernandoae

En realidad el circuito debería conectar y desconectar la carga con cada pulsación del control.
El cd4017 es un contador: http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4017.html
Con cada pulso acciona una salida, en este caso la del led verde y la del rojo (porque en el 3 se resetea).
No se me ocurre cual puede ser el problema ahora...


----------



## djalvin

Estoy pensando si podría ser que el reset deberia haberse conectado a la misma salida que el led rojo, ya que es cuando, en teoria, desconectas la salida; y si lo pones en el 3 es necesario darle una pulsación más que no va a ninguna parte. A mí, en principio, me funciona una vez (on-off) y luego al cabo de un momento mas bien largo me vuelve a funcionar igual.

Otra cosa que se me olvidaba, cuando "apago", el led rojo no se enciende, estoy en ascuas, jejeje, iremos investigando...


----------



## fernandoae

Está bien, va en la salida 3... 
-Vos conectás la alimentación y se enciende la salida 1
-Enviás un pulso de reloj y cambia a la salida 2
-Envias otro pulso, cambia a la salida 3 y como se resetea vueve a 1

En donde estaba el cortocircuito? capaz que se quemó algo


----------



## djalvin

Probablemente se quemo algo... Tenia el corto entre la patilla 15 y la 14...se habrá quemado el 4017...? Mira que no verlo antes...GRRR

Bueno ya lo comprobare y posteare resultados. Gracias fernandoae


----------



## fernandoae

Suele pasar  no se por que hacen los integrados con las patas tan juntas 
Si fué entre 14 y 15 no se quemó nada supongo, es el pin de clock y el de reset los que se juntaron.
Cualquier otra cosa escribi y lo vemos, saludos.


----------



## djalvin

Problema solucionado. Resulta que aun tenia más patas del integrado tocandose y por eso no funcionaba bien. En fin, me deje llevar por la desesperación en lugar de comprobar paso a paso todo el circuito. Gracias por la ayuda amigo fernando


----------



## oxdi

Buenas quisiera saber porque no se usa una fuente de 9V para el emisor de señal, ¿Es Posible?, si no ¿qué cambios hay que hacer?..... Gracias!.....................


----------



## fernandoae

djalvin dijo:


> En fin, me deje llevar por la desesperación en lugar de comprobar paso a paso todo el circuito. Gracias por la ayuda amigo fernando


Suele pasar! yo casi quemo mi primer led de 5W por apurado   lo probé sin  resistencia 

Y respecto a lo de usarlo con 9V se puede... se podria usar un 7805.


----------



## leop4

@Newmate elcircuito ese lo sacaste de pablin., es siempre el mismo @theoq solo que con el fondo amarillo


----------



## oxdi

Para Newmate o cualquiera que me pueda ayudar: "Despues podrías comprobar el funcionamiento del LM567, el fototransitor y el led emisor.Para hacer esto, podes armar el receptor solo hasta la parte del led1 y las resistencia de 10k y 1 mega (sin la etapa del 4013 ni el rele). Luego, del mismo LM567, de la pata 5 sacas una conexión y lo conectas con una resistencia a un transistor que encienda un led como esta hecho en el circuito emisor (podes poner led de luz visible para asegurarte que enciende, para la prueba da lo mismo)." 


Gracias por atender este mensaje de antemano, tengo el circuito montado pero no me funciona, estoy haciendo las pruebas que recomendaste y los leds emisores funcionan, sin embargo a la hora de probar el led receptor, el emisor y el LM567 resulta que lo conecto como recomendaste y cuando lo conecto el led indicador led1 enciende momentaneamente y luego se apaga, lo mismo sucede al desconectarlo, no logro explicar ese comportamiento, creí que había conectado las capacitancias invertidas pero no, ¿el lado negativo va hacia las salidas del LM567?..... agradezco cualquier consejo o información........ Gracias!


----------



## diegoc

fernandoae y a todos del for reciban cordial saludo  mi pregunta es, ya que armaste el circuito interruptor a control remoto IR  que tan buena inmunidad tiene con la luz, tiene falsos disparos o es muy estable le agradeceria que sacaras de la duda.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Shirei

hola soy nuevo en el foro realize el montaje de el primer circuito en el protoboard (solo el receptor) y lo probe con el control de un tv pero en el momento en que alimento el circuito los dos leds se quedan prendidos y al oprimir el boton simplemente oscilan un poco pero no pasa nada con el rele espero puedan ayudarme

De antemano muchas gracias por cualquier colaboracion


----------



## fede098

che Shirei fijate si conectaste bien el transitor o el diodo proba si funsiona el rele conectandolo directamente a la bateria.

yo necesito un control asi pero que sea de dos botones (el emisor) para una alarma uno para activarla y otro para desactivarla y que no tenga que tener presionado el boton para que se active

solo que de on salga un led rojo y que cuando la active se prenda ese led y cuando la desactive se prenda un led verde

a casi me olvido que sea de 12 volt

aca esta el esquema de la alarma


----------



## fernandoae

Esto no te sirve mucho porque no es seguro, a no ser que uses un HT12 o algun codificador similar...


----------



## fede098

como es ese decodificador


----------



## fernandoae

Es una pareja de dos integrados HT-12D y HT-12E, uno codifica y el otro decodifica los datos... que se transmiten por medio de infrarrojos, rf o lo que se te ocurra.
http://home.att.net/~wzmicro/rf.html


----------



## fede098

me podrias decir de cuanto son las resistensias y todo eso

y yo lo querria lo mas chico posible


----------



## indianayhr

Hey a todo , gracias por sus aportes pero  quiero hacer una pregunta  el control del primer esquemas es de 6v, pero yo quiero hacerlo probar con una baterÍa de 9v , que modificaciones habrÁ que hacerle . Gracias y en cuanto al receptor tengo una fuente de 12v que modificaciones tendrÍa que hacer para que sea de 9v


----------



## funkxero

Fernandoe vi este mensaje que lleva mucho tiempo en donde pusiste un circuito para activar un rele con el control remoto. Bueno el circuito funciona bien , pero el problema es que cuando conecto el circuito a la RED de 220volts para encender la LUZ el rele se activa y se desactiva de la nada,como cada un min aproximadamente. Nose si te paso esto a ti y si es asi como lo solucionas??...ESpero tu ayuda de ante mano muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandoae

Hace una cosa como para ir descartando problemas, tapa BIEN el sensor cosa que no reciba nada de luz y espera a ver que pasa, de ahi me contas


----------



## funkxero

Fernandoae Gracias por tu respuesta! Te cuento que el sensor lo tengo tapado con una lámina que la saque de un disquete, la verdad no se como se llama pero filtra muy bien. Y todo el circuito esta dentro de una caja de plástica por lo tanto no recibe nada de luz que pueda afectar al sensor. El problema está en que al encender un electrodoméstico, por ejemplo el hervidor o el microondas y a veces con algún interruptor, el Relé cambia de estado y por lo tanto se apaga la LUZ, pensé que era el relé el del problema pero lo cambie y sigue sucediendo lo mismo!....Espero tu respuesta de antemano muchas Gracias!!


----------



## fernandoae

Ahhh entonces puede ser que alguno de los electrodomesticos tenga una fuente conmutada trabajando a la misma frecuencia del receptor y te afecte el circuito, si, se que suena raro pero a mi me pasaba algo asi con un sensor ir y una fuente de pc que usaba para los experimentos... prendia la fuente y se accionaba el sensor estando a mas de 3Mts de distancia..


----------



## funkxero

Debe ser eso que me comentas o ruido electromagnetico me tinca tambien. Otra cosa que queria preguntarse es si cuando activas el circuito y se prende la luz, hay presencia de CA en el positivo y MAsa?.. a mi me sucede eso medi con un tester y despues con un neon y por las pistas del circuito corren aproximadamente 10VAC y eso me parece muy raro... te sucede algo parecido ?


----------



## fernandoae

Eso si que no es normal,revisa el puente de diodos del trafo... 
Respecto a lo de los ruidos proba de hacerle una "jaula" puesta a masa el receptor, proba y despues me comentas si se soluciono, sino seguimos viendo


----------



## sandramagmazapenagos

Les agradezco a todos sus ideas, les cuento que proxamente tengo dos semanas para hacer una control IR de un alcance de 5 mts, con una frecuencia de 1 KHZ y no se realemente como empezarlo, voy a intentar conseguir todo lo que viene en este circuito para probarlo y todo, si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeceria.


----------



## funkxero

Hola Fernandoe gracias por tus respuestas, en estos dia voy hacer las pruebas de la jaula a ver que pasa. Por otro lado te cuento que no puede ser por lo que me comentas sobre los diodos, ya que el circuito lo alimento con 4 pilas AAA, lo raro es como te decia que al activar el circuito y encenderse la luz corre una CA por el circuito, cuando lo desconecto y apago la luz ya no hay presencia de CA...


----------



## fernandoae

Eso la verdad que no se por que te esta pasando, por las dudas revisa que no tengas puentes y limpia la placa (del lado de las soldaduras ) con alcohol y un cepillito


----------



## funkxero

Te cuento que conecte el pin 8 del CD4017 directamente al negativo de la bateria y lleva 3 dias funcionando de maravillas el circuito ,creo que el problema estaba con un cable que use como puente para unir las pistas del negativo (no debe haber estado bien aterrizado). Bueno les comento esto por si a alguien le sucede algo parecido.

Gracias Fernandoae por tus respuestas igual hice la jaula y limpie la placa para asegurarme al 100%! nunca esta demas!...
Gracias...


----------



## fernandoae

Me alegro que funcione bien  buscandole la vuelta todo es posible... yo hace 2 dias que estoy tratando de hacer funcionar el ADC de un pic en PICBASIC plus

Y NADAAAA  no hay caso...


----------



## polyys

muchas gracias por tu aporte..
voy a intentar armarlo.


----------



## evelioglez72

saludos colegas tengo un modulo receptor IR HS00038A2  necesito que este modulo receptor una vez que no reciba senal ir del emisor active un rele alguien me puede ayudar con unn planito sencillo , por fa que soy cubano y como que conseguir piezas se me hace un poco dificil graciassss


----------



## markosq

Saludos para todos. Leyendo las 4 páginas observer que a la mayoría de los usuarios le funciono el circuito.. Una pregunta para fernandoae: el modulo TSOP1738 no lo consigo ¿No se puede reemplazar por un fototransistor común? ¿ El rele es de 6v? Gracias de antemano


----------



## maxi1330

me sumo a la misma pregunta.. no consigo el tsop1738, tengo un SM0038 servira igual?


----------



## fernandoae

con cualquier modulo infarrojo de 3 patas funciona, con un fototransistor no funciona... incluso si son de 38khz o 40khz es lo mismo, baja un poco el alcance nomas


----------



## maxi1330

una ultima pregunta y no molesto mas jajajaja se activaria y se desactivaria con cualquier tecla de cualquier control remoto de esa frecuencia?


----------



## fernandoae

Si, se activa con cualquier tecla del control. Para poder diferenciar la tecla pulsada ya hay que usar un microcontrolador.
Tus preguntas no molestan  para eso son los foros, para preguntar y hacer aportes.


----------



## maxi1330

gracias fernandoae, me anduvo prefecto el circuito, lo único que me pasa es que por ejemplo prendo el velador y se activa el circuito osea se apaga o se prende la luz. Hay algo como un filtro o algo que se le pueda poner para que no halla falsos disparos?
por lo demas todo bien el circuito y con el control de un proyector tengo por lo menos diez metros d alcance.


----------



## fernandoae

Metele un capacitor de 220nf entre el negativo y la salida del receptor ir, avisame si te funciona. A mi me hacia algo similar cuando prendia un fluorescente de 40W.


----------



## maxi1330

en un rato voy a la electronica y pruebo eso. lo que hice yo es en lugar del capacitor de 100uF que esta entre la salida del receptor y el negativo cambiarlo por uno de 220uF y mejoro pero sigue la inteferencia, depues pruebo con el capacitor que me dijistes y t aviso.
en cuanto a la alimentacion, con que fuente lo tenes conectado?
buscando en internet encontre esta (adentro del pdf esta todo) y diseñe el pcb (con la mayoria de los componentes parados jaja) pero nose si estan muy cercas las pistas y si son del grueso adecuado si te podes fijar eso te lo agradeceria.


----------



## fernandoae

Lo tenia con transformador, pero lo regalé completo


----------



## maxi1330

le puse el capacitor de 220nf y nada, igual sigue con la interferencia. voy a probar con la fuente esa y dspues miro si puedo ponerle algo que cubra un poco o algo. gracias x todo


----------



## patokpo

Hola, una cosulta, El IR RX es un fototransistor o es un Led negro ? Tiene dos o tres patas? muchas gracias


----------



## evelioglez72

saludos colegas no me funciona el circuito, cuando conecto la alimentacion el led de off se me enciende pero por mucho que he tratado de activarlo con un control remoto no me funciona he probado con modulos receptores de tv lg, changong y nada lo unico que me queda por pensar es que la 4017 este en mal estado alguien me puede sugerir algo?? o como puedo comprobar el estado de la 4017. El circuito lo revise en el impreso y todo esta bien conectado . Saludos y Gracias


----------



## saibash

patokpo dijo:


> Hola, una cosulta, El IR RX es un fototransistor o es un Led negro ? Tiene dos o tres patas? muchas gracias



es un fototransitor pero se puede utilizar un led negro y conectar el min negativo al colector y el positivo a la base de un transistor para formar una especie d fototransistor yo lo tengo asi 

y alguien que me ayude la parte de la recepción con el lm567 me funciona y enciende el led cada vez que envio un pulso pero el contador no me anda tengo que pulsar varias veces los botones para q cambie de estado y eso cuando quiere si no puede permanecer solo encendido o solo apagado pero lei que estaba bn el diagrama


----------



## escorciav

disculpa fernandoe a que te refieres con "jaula"?. A alguien le resulto la solucion de la "jaula"?


----------



## MasterofPupets

escorciav dijo:


> disculpa fernandoe a que te refieres con "jaula"?. A alguien le resulto la solucion de la "jaula"?



hola!
creo que se refiere a esto
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaula_de_Faraday

saludos


----------



## darquiel

Hola, quizá mi preguntonta sea muy tonta, pero este circuito presentado, sirve para prender una lámpara a 220v, de 20w más o menos?.

Gracias de Antemano.

Darquiel.


----------



## ORUZ

si se puede  darquiel. suerte


----------



## darquiel

Ok, entonces, como quedaría bien el circuito para armarlo, por que no encuentro toda la info, pcb, componentes.. etc. etc..

Gracias, saludos!.

Darquiel.


----------



## ORUZ

con que componentes dispones o puedes disponer amigo?. sino te recomendaria buscar un nuevo esquema, yo tengo algunos si te interesa me dises y congusto te los paso. saludos


----------



## darquiel

Si Oruz, claro, los componentes los compro, pero como no estoy muy desarrollado en electrónica, quería un listado de los componentes, plano, circuito, para poder armarlo luego.. por lo menos que funcione con cualquier control remoto, y se conecte a 220v claro.
Gracias Oruz..

Saludos.

Darquiel.


----------



## jyga

@fernandoae, me gustaria saber por que otra referencia se podria cambiar el BC548, en el circuito #1. Muchas gracias


----------



## fernandoae

Ya no me acuerdo de los circuitos que subí, pero como no manejan potencia con que sea del mismo tipo (npn o pnp) te va a funcionar, sino cuando lo vayas a comprar pedí un "equivalente".


----------



## Yobtox

algen m puede pasar el control IR en Proteus....


----------



## KashzmA

Hola a todos espero esten bien, estoy interesado en hacer el control de Newmate, solo que mi profesor me aconsejo usar ht12 para decodificar, mi pregunta es, me sirve este circuito de Newmate o debo buscar otro?

el objetivo es hacer un control remoto para activar un relevador.

saludos y gracias


----------



## crispol10

Buenas tardes con todos, por fin me decidí armar el primer circuito de Newmate y resulta que al momento de energizar el receptor de inmediato el relé tambien se energiza y se queda asi, cuando logro sintonizar receptor y transmisor el fototransistor me reconoce perfectamente la señal a unos 2 metros y se acciona el led 1 pero solo apaga momentaneamente al rele, es decir, la etapa del CD4013 no me esta guardando la instruccion anteror, ya revise muchas veces el circuito, e inclusive les he cambiado los integrados (LM565 y CD4013) por nuevos para comprobar si no se ha quemado algo por dentro y he obtenido los mismos resultados.

Quisiera saber si por favor me pueden dar alguna idea o como podria hacer para remplazar la etama del CD4013, cualquier idea o comentadio de usted señores expertos  es bienvenida y de antemano gracias.

Att CrisPol


----------



## zivo0

Hola que tal bueno pues hoy arme el segundo circuito y me salio una duda espero que me la puedan contestar gracias. Resulta que al presionar una tecla del control remoto logro encender el led verde pero inmediatamente cambia de estado al led rojo tengo, tengo que apretar la tecla de control remoto de cierto modo para que quede en el led verde ¿Esto es normal? de no ser asi ¿Hay manera de solucionarlo? gracias por cierto eh probado con varios controles y pasa lo mismo.


----------



## funkxero

Alguien pudo solucionar el problema de los falsos disparos????.. que recomiendan aparte de la jaula ?


----------



## pikachu021

Necesito agregar 3 canales más al circuito con un canal me funciono perfecto, pero al intentar agregar otro canal me da problemas. Necesito ayuda con esto


----------



## mecatr

hola yo intentente acer el circuito con el 4017 pero al parecer no me queda  o  no se si funciona me pueden de cir que hay con el circuito 

hay les dejo el circuito


Ver el archivo adjunto 10941


----------



## duile

no funka!!!
el sensor IR se calienta y la señal que manda es muy pobre...
hay que modificarlo....
yo use un fototransitor en darlington con un NPN y da buena ganancia!!


----------



## Fogonazo

duile dijo:


> no funka!!!
> *el sensor IR se calienta* y la señal que manda es muy pobre...
> hay que modificarlo...........!



El *TSOP1738* consume 5mA, así que no debe calentarse verifica que no lo hallas conectado mal o este en corto


----------



## maxi1330

mecatr dijo:


> hola yo intentente acer el circuito con el 4017 pero al parecer no me queda  o  no se si funciona me pueden de cir que hay con el circuito
> 
> hay les dejo el circuito
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 10941



El circuito ese anda perfectamente. Yo lo tengo armado y andando con una fuente sin transformador que subi un par de paginas mas atras.


----------



## mecatr

ok gracias lo voy a checar pero una pregunta mas sabes si hay algun receptor infrarrojo q*UE* pueda ser sustituido por el q*UE* pide en el circuito por que no lo encuentro segun me dieron uno q*UE* es similar es el (TSOP1556) tal vez sea eso por lo que no funciona


----------



## maxi1330

miraa.. yo el TSOP1738 no lo encontre en ningun lado, pero el de la casa de electronica me dijo que eran todos iguales casi, y me dio uno que no me acuerdo el codigo pero no era el TSOP1738 y anduvo igual. mañana miro el circuito y te digo cual era



ahi lo mire y dice SM0038 y me anduvo joya


----------



## idem258

Hey, yo uso en mi dormitorio el interruptor que puso fernando (primera pagina) con el CD4017 y funciona de maravilla, el unico inconvenienete es que ahora, no puedo usar mi televisor, por q cada vez que cambiaba de canal, o subia el volume, las lucess se encendian o apagaban.... jajaj ese es el unico problema...
no hay una maner de hacer que solo se active con una determinada frecuenccia??

lo tengo metido en el agujero del interruptor y cabe muy bien, lo alimento con la fuente de un cargador de celular... obviamente esta desarmado para que entre en el agujero del interruptor... este esta pegado y aislado con silicona..


----------



## fernandoae

idem258? jaja que nick! significa algo?
Les comento a todos los que armaron el circuito, lo unico que se puede hacer es accionar un solo rele y se activa o desactiva con cualquier señal infrarroja... para manejar mas reles y que funcionen solo con determinados botones hay que usar un microcontrolador...


----------



## darquiel

Hola idem258, y ORUZ?, serían tan amables de pasar el PCB, listado de componentes para poder armar el circuito por favor?, soy nuevo en electrónica, estoy aprendiendo de a poco y me interesa hace mucho un circuito de este tipo. Lo quiero armar realmente. Muchas Gracias. Saludos a Todos.


----------



## idem258

el circuito esta en la primera pagina... claro que el PCB lo armas tu, en todo caso, usa una placa universal(esa con agujeritos) y queda muy bien...

Por cierto, ahora que lo mencionas, yo tampoco he diseñado la PCB


----------



## darquiel

Hola idem258, gracias por la tan pronta respuesta, esa imagen la tengo, pero no la tengo clara para hacer el pcb desde ese tipo de imagenes.. me cuesta.. puedo darme una idea pero si pongo las cosas al revés no va a funcionar nada.. jaja.. no es que quiera todo servido, pero tengo que aprender. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## idem258

claro, claro... espero que el circuito del cual hablemos sea el mismo... es un PDF en ingles cierto? ya, no es cosa de otro mundo... el problema sera con el sensor de IR. Yo utilizo uno de esos que vienen en TV, radios, etc... son rectangulares pequeños de tres pines, creo que su nombre empieza con PIC... y esta enchapado en metal, con una "X" metalica en en frente, su disposicion de pines es la siguinete: 
1-OUT 
2-(-) 
3-(+)

si lo miras de frente y de izquierda a derecha


----------



## darquiel

Exacto idem258, el pdf. De todos modos no tengo una tv como para sacarselo, se puede conseguir facilmente en una casa de electrónica?. Voy a ver como aprendo a obtener el pcb para hacer el circuito, en base, al diagrama electrónico de los circuitos. En fin.
Muchas gracias nuevamente!.
Abrazo.


----------



## idem258

ah, si no lo encuentras en una tienda de dispositivos electronicos, puedes ir a buscarlo en los tecnicos que arreglan las tv's y tal vez tengan por ahi... es una buena opcion..
intentalo


----------



## KarlosDC23

Hola a todos. 
Disculpen pero tengo una duda que me esta matando.
Quiero hacer un circuito similar al que publicaron en la 1 pagina de este tema, solo que en vez de usar el LM567 como transmisor quiero usar el clasico NE555. En el receptor le agrege unos Amplificadores operacionales para mejorar el alcance. Me gustaria saber si tiene algun problema mi circuito. 
Ya simule en protoboard el transmisor y coloque un fototransistor con el 567 para prender un led, pero hasta ahora no funciona. ¿El 555 tendra que ver?







saludos!!!


----------



## retrofit

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Disculpen pero tengo una duda que me esta matando.
> Quiero hacer un circuito similar al que publicaron en la 1 pagina de este tema, solo que en vez de usar el LM567 como transmisor quiero usar el clasico NE555. En el receptor le agrege unos Amplificadores operacionales para mejorar el alcance. Me gustaria saber si tiene algun problema mi circuito.
> Ya simule en protoboard el transmisor y coloque un fototransistor con el 567 para prender un led, pero hasta ahora no funciona. ¿El 555 tendra que ver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos!!!




Buenos días, ¿De dónde sacaste el diseño del Receptor?, con los valores de las resistencias en los OP difícilmente lograrás que eso funcione, entre los dos OP hay una ganancia de ~ 100000 veces en tensión por lo cual eso es incontrolable.
El más mínimo ruido saturará el receptor.
Si miras el Post 2 viene un circuito receptor mucho más "lógico"  ya que emplea un receptor de los que se emplean en los receptores IR de los equipos de Audio video, etc., y se puede activar con cualquier telemando.

Saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23

Gracias por responder EB4GBF 
Veras, este circuito es de un proyecto que me paso un ex-profesor y que me comprometi en averiguar si funciona. El pdf que colocaron tiene un fototransistor que no he encontrado en ninguna tienda comercial y es por ello que decidi hacerlo con un fototransistor ideal. Voy a probar el recpetor con los operacionales a ver si sale algun resultado.
saludos!!!


----------



## crispol10

saludos compañeros he conseguido un receptor infrarojo para armar el circuito receptor que tiene 3 patitas pero el prolema es que no se cual es la polaridad y no consigo ningun datasheet de dicho sensor talvez me puedan ayjudar por favor en laparte interna tiene esta numeracion "A3 94HB" en la carcaza dice 420-5 562. adjunto una fotografia para que lo observen mejor









gracias


----------



## willastro

No e podido encontrar un circuito para activar un relé con infrarojo o RF, pero que al presionar el boton se active el relé y al soltar el boton se desactive... No me manejo mucho en el tema como para hacerlo yo...

Alguien tiene un circuito asi ????


----------



## KarlosDC23

willastro dijo:


> No e podido encontrar un circuito para activar un relé con infrarojo o RF, pero que al presionar el boton se active el relé y al soltar el boton se desactive... No me manejo mucho en el tema como para hacerlo yo...
> 
> Alguien tiene un circuito asi ????


willastro, mi circuito hace eso precisamente, solo que en la salida del 567 (patilla 8) debes mandarlo a la base de un transistor y desde el colector colocarle el rele. Hasta ahora me dijeron que el circuito no es muy confiable por las resistencias de los Operacionales, asi que vere algun otro circuito.
saludos!!!


----------



## idem258

no se podria usar alguna especie de filtro(resistencias, condensadores) para filtrar las frecuencias?


----------



## BKAR

mi no entender..con que fin


----------



## idem258

BKAR dijo:


> mi no entender..con que fin



Ja, veras... tengo un control de 8 teclas, entonces.. por ejemplo...llego a mi csa, agaroo mi control y enciendo la luz(con un boton)... voy a mi cocina y enciendo la luz(con otro boton del mismo remoto) tomo mi jugo de naranja y quiero ir al baño, entro y enciendo la luz con otro boton! !(ojo, no solo quiero encender luces) salgo del baño y voy a sentarme en mi sillon que da masajesy obviamente lo enciendo con otro boton...y asi muchas cosas mas hasta copar los 8 botones de mi control
a eso me refiero


----------



## BKAR

lo que tu quieres es seleccionar distintas frecuencias del control...
en eso casi nada se del funcionamiento de un control remoto(te refieres a uno de TV o DVD...)
supongo que serán a distintas frecuencias entonces podrías seleccionarlas con el NE567
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/control-infrarrojo-3465/index2.html#post583200_


----------



## fernandoae

@kaeduselectroraik tu circuito tiene una complejidad innecesaria... todo eso que hace tu receptor ya viene incorporado en los receptores de 3 pines TSOP, con control de ganancia automatico y muchas cosas mas.
Para los que quieren que la salida sea momentanea, es decir,  que este activada mientras esté pulsada la tecla lo pueden hacer con el receptor de tres pines, un transistor y el rele... estudien un poco el funcionamiento de los circuitos que subi y se van a dar cuenta. Es sencillo, pero primero tienen que entender como funcionan


----------



## KarlosDC23

Hola @fernandoae.
Tambien creo que tu circuito con el sagrado TSOP1738 es mil veces mejor que otro cualquiera, solo que lamentablemente no lo he encontrado en ninguna tienda en mi pais y solo veo fototransistores comunes y corrientes.


----------



## fernandoae

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Hola @fernandoae.
> Tambien creo que tu circuito con el sagrado TSOP1738 es mil veces mejor que otro cualquiera, solo que lamentablemente no lo he encontrado en ninguna tienda en mi pais y solo veo fototransistores comunes y corrientes.


Y fijate de sacarlo de algún equipo viejo a control remoto... un tv, un equipo de mùsica, etc..



BKAR dijo:


> lo que tu quieres es seleccionar distintas frecuencias del control...
> en eso casi nada se del funcionamiento de un control remoto(te refieres a uno de TV o DVD...)
> supongo que serán a distintas frecuencias entonces podrías seleccionarlas con el NE567
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/583200/


La forma en la que se comunican los controles es por medio de un "protocolo" que puede ser sony sirc, rc5... en todos los casos la frecuencia suele ser 38Khz... es una sucesión de pulsos.Para decodificarlo lo podés hacer con un microcontrolador, pero ya es algo más complejo y necesitas un programador, que se conecta a la pc, le manda el programa al micro y le dice que hacer.


----------



## gonzas2

Capaz mañana vaya a comprar los componentes aunque no se si tengan el 567, 
me servira si utilizo de control uno de directv(tienen doble led IR), y un decodificador de DIRECTV(Le podria sacar el receptor IR y alguna que otra cosita o no? ) . 
 soy virgen en esto de los IR.


----------



## fernandoae

Si, te va a funcionar pero el inconveniente de estos circuitos es que funcionan con TODOS los botones y controles...


> y un decodificador de DIRECTV(Le podria sacar el receptor IR y alguna que otra cosita o no? ) .


No entendi muy bien a que te referis con esto... los receptores ir son universales, esos de tres patitas. Para un control de direct tv no es necesario un receptor infrarrojo de un equipo de direc tv  a eso es a lo que voy.

Yo ahora hice un receptor con pic para el protocolo rc5 o sony que tiene 8 salidas tipo toggle y 8 salidas de pulsos para usarlo en automatizacion hogareña. y que facilmente se puede expandir a 64 o mas... y usa un pic muy común y barato, el 12f675 o 12f629. Si a alguien le interesa cuando tenga tiempo lo subo.


----------



## gonzas2

esque el RI de directv es muy bueno! x eso lo qria usar... xq tengo un deco tirado de directv....
y otra cosa entonces el circuito que publicaron con los dos 567 NO me sirve para que "TRABAJE" con la FREC que yo setee en el emisor ?? . porque me estas diciendo que con cualquier boton andaria :/


----------



## fernandoae

un deco tirado? mandamelo para acá  
Y ese es el inconveniente del circuito, si querés que se pueda detectar cada botón si o si tenés que usar un microcontrolador, que ya es mas complejo porque tenes que cargarle el programa desde la pc y necesitas un "programador".


----------



## gonzas2

A mi me interesa empezar a trabajar con pic... necesitaria comprarme la plaqeta madre para grabar pics por empezar... y me encantaria hacer un proyecto de automatizacion hogareña como el tuyo.


----------



## fernandoae

Si vas a empezar en serio con el tema de la electronica si se justifica que compres un buen programador para pic como el PICKIT II  original o el pickit ii clone ... sino busca alguna casa de electronica donde te lo programen... la verdad que el msn no lo uso nunca... aca en el foro me podes mandar mensajes privados igual con tus dudas, saludos


----------



## juanbonjovi

oe me interesa tu punto haber si lo bajas eso del pick .. yo tmb quiero eso para poder hacer un progyecto de automatizacion.. es algo interezante .. para poder mandar frecuencias con pulsos distitnos para encender o apagar distintas cosas.! porfa!! bajalo 



no se nada de pics .. pero si se algo de plc.. quisas me resulte algo facil de entender eso de los pics... un profesor me dijo que es facil.. pero nunca nos enceño.. jajaj por eso kiero aprender. haber si me recomiendas algunos libros para comprarlos y empesar a leerslos y si tienes agunos libros electronicos.. ps pasamelos porfa!


----------



## fernandoae

Acá está el receptor de control remoto para el protocolo RC5, está hecho con PROTON IDE.
Les adjunto el codigo fuente para que puedan asignarle otros botones o modificar el tipo y la cantidad de salidas (no hay limite), a mi con 16 me alcanza.
Cualquier duda me consultan, saludos!


----------



## juanbonjovi

mmmm.... oie y no tendras algunos nombres de libros basicos que me aconsejes para comrparlos y asi poder aprender ?? por q no c nah de esto sobre microcontroladores :S
de ante mano Grracias wey!!!


----------



## fernandoae

La verdad que no tengo nombres de libros para recomendar, porque yo aprendi a programar usando google  y mucho tiempo.


----------



## juanbonjovi

pushaa!!.. ps entonces me mandas los links donde tu aprendistres??
para poder aprender ps


----------



## fernandoae

Es  que no tengo nada guardado, aparte con el manual que trae el programa es facil y trae ejemplos para cada comando.


----------



## juanbonjovi

ok ps man!! yo lo descargo, y de aki una semana maso menos me pongo a apracticar.. ahora no por q recien me boy a comprar el moden de inter XD..
cualquier problem te paso la vos por aki nomas ps ..chvre !! 
gracias!


----------



## Pelelalo

Newmate dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 10916



Aunque esta aportación tiene cierto tiempo, hay 2 cosas que no entiendo de ese esquema:

1.- ¿Es posible activar el 2N2222 del circuito EMISOR con los 0.2V de la caida VCE del BC548?
2.- ¿Por qué no poner directamente los LEDs IR Tx en el colector del BC548 y ahorrarte el 2N2222 y las resistencias de 440 y 220?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo Pelelalo, el transistor 2N2222 no conduce cuando el BC548 esta saturado es decir Vce=0.2 aprox. sino que cuando este esta en corte es decir Vce= +V =6V. en este caso, despreciando la caida de tension que existe en 470R. El transistor BC548 cumple la funcion de driver, sin el puede funcionar el sistema o usar este mismo sin el 2N2222, peeero posiblemente sea necesario el ajuste del valor de 4K7.


----------



## Pelelalo

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo Pelelalo, el transistor 2N2222 no conduce cuando el BC548 esta saturado es decir Vce=0.2 aprox. sino que cuando este esta en corte es decir Vce= +V =6V. en este caso, despreciando la caida de tension que existe en 470R. El transistor BC548 cumple la funcion de driver, sin el puede funcionar el sistema o usar este mismo sin el 2N2222, peeero posiblemente sea necesario el ajuste del valor de 4K7.



Juer, que cagada. No se en qué estaba pensando.

No sabía si prescindir del 2N2222 sería contraproducente? ¿Quizás ese transistor añade alguna característica especial al esquema (ancho de banda o algo que se me escape)?


----------



## nachoet

hola tengo una duda, en este receptor:





en la parte de la izquierda, para que sirve el transistor, el capacitor electrolítico (10uF), el cap. cerámico (100nF) y la resistencia de 220k. sinceramente recién estoy empezando en este tema y me encantaria entender, disculpen mi ignorancia. Gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, bueno aparentemente, ese circuito tiene un error, pues el condensador que tu dices, esta cortocircuitando la señal que obtiene del receptor de IR, a menos que este diseñado con ese fin y obtener una integracion de la misma, pero si es asi no es recomendable.
Ademas la base del transistor PNP  no posee resistencia limitadora de base.


----------



## miguelus

Pelelalo dijo:


> Juer, que cagada. No se en qué estaba pensando.
> 
> No sabía si prescindir del 2N2222 sería contraproducente? ¿Quizás ese transistor añade alguna característica especial al esquema (ancho de banda o algo que se me escape)?





Buenos días Pelelao.

En realidad tienes razón, se puede prescindir del 2N2222 y las resistencias de 470ohm y 220ohm.
Hay que tener en cuenta que en la salida del 567 hay una onda cuadrada por lo da igual la forma de conducción del transistor ya que siempre será el 50% del ciclo.
En cuanto a la resistencia de 4K7 la podemos bajar sin poroblema hasta 2K2 ya que el Data Sheet indica que tiene que ser mayor de 1K.

Sal U2


----------



## Pelelalo

Gracias miguelus por tu aporte. El sistema funciona tal y como comentaba sin el 2N2222. Alcanza 1 metro con 2 leds ir y una resistencia de 20 ohmios. De todas formas he comprado el 2N2222 para ver su efecto. Le pondré los 2k2.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernando2010

fernandoae dijo:


> Bueno aca les paso otro circuito similar al anterior pero un poco mas facil de hacer y que funciona con cualquier control remoto, usa un sensor infrarrojo que se puede sacar de alguna tv vieja.



me servira el sensor ir de este dvd q encontre en la basura?  adjunto una foto adonde se ve un componente que no se que es (supongo que es el sensor ir) . Lo que no entiendo por que tiene un fototransistor arriba


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, crees que es un fototransistor?, o simplemente, puede ser un LED indicador.


----------



## fernandoae

Para mi tambien es un led  ese sensor si te sirve, pero antes de  desoldarlo inspecciona el circuito para tratar de identificar los pines  de + - y señal... busca algun capacitor o algo que te indique..


----------



## fernando2010

fernandoae dijo:


> Para mi tambien es un led  ese sensor si te sirve, pero antes de  desoldarlo inspecciona el circuito para tratar de identificar los pines  de + - y señal... busca algun capacitor o algo que te indique..




Hola ya me fije y el pin 2 del sensor marca continuidad con el pin VSS del integrado(asi q supongo que es masa) y en el pin 1 hay un capasitor de 100 uf , subo  foto



con respecto al led transparente que esta arriba lo desolde lo medi con el tester en 'medidor de diodos' y marco continuidad ,le mande 3volt y no hizo nada , y ahora no marca nada de nada  asi q sea lo que sea esta muerto


----------



## fernandoae

igual si medis continuidad entre los pines podes obtener resultados erroneos por otros componentes  segui las pistas con la vista, y si ves un negativo de un capacitor ese pin es negativo... igual con el positivo no siempre es asi...


----------



## pispis22

Hola disculpen, una pregunta de casualidad hay algún circuito de eso que se pueda encender y apagar un ventilador o una lámpara por control remoto, que sea de un canal o dos, pero que tenga una tecla en especifica del control remoto de tv para poder operar dichos aparatos, es que me construí uno que hay en paginas anteriores de este tema que es con el sensor TSOP1738, pero me toco desinstalarlo porque al estar en el cuarto cuando paso de canal la tv, siempre se prende o apaga la luz del cuarto, quiero realizar uno pero que tenga su control remoto en especifico o que tenga sus propios botones del control de la tv

Gracias por la asesoría que me puedan brindar


----------



## fernandoae

En ese caso si o si tenes que usar un microcontrolador, yo creo que subi mi diseño mas atras


----------



## pispis22

ok gracias voy a ver las demas paginas para ver cual es el circuito que subiste, si algo te informo por si no lo encuentro, grascias


----------



## pispis22

Hola *fernandoae* no se si el ciruito que me dices es el que cargaste en una carpeta de winrar que se llama *RC5*, pero lo que no lo entiendo muy bien me puede colaborar con una explicacion.

Gracias


----------



## karol94

theoq dijo:


> Este circuito es mas sencillo. Aquí mando las dos partes Emisor y Receptor
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/tx.gif
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/rx.gif



y donde conectar el receptor para que me funcione con un circuito para encenderlo y apagarlo?
en el V+ V- o en el relé?


----------



## fernandoae

En el relé... pero si no tenes muchos conocimientos no lo intentes mejor.


----------



## karol94

no creo que haya que ser un genio para soldar dos cables al relé


----------



## yamilongiano

e estado leyendo este foro y me e dado cuenta que al parecer si lo tienes en la pieza y prendes la tele o cambias de canal o cualquier botón, claro se prendería la luz o cualquier cosa gobernada por infrarrojo.

no se podrá incluir un filtro y para recibir una señal en especifica como algún filtro pasa banda o algo similar para discriminar algunas señales del pulso infrarrojo. o como leí mas arriba solo se puede lograr con un microcontrolador?

estuve apunto  de hacer el circuito pero me desmotiva el problema de las interferencias de que cada vez que cambies de canal tu pieza prenda o apague.

si no me equivoco este circuito solo se puede encender no apagare o no ?

PD:  el circuito de newmate y el de fernandoae también solo a la conexión o no, no discriminan las señales, quizás en el de newmate se podra enviar una señal mas especifica?


----------



## fernandoae

> no creo que haya que ser un genio para soldar dos cables al relé


Igual no me referia a esos conocimientos... te decia en general 



> o como leí mas arriba solo se puede lograr con un microcontrolador?


Exactamente, para poder hacer que el circuito responda a uno o varios botones especificos no te salvás de usar un microcontrolador(o algun circuito especifico para esa tarea, pero son dificiles de conseguir), yo creo que subi un diseño mas atrás con microcontrolador para controles que funciona con el protocolo RC5 que utilizè en mi sistema domótico -> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=690754


----------



## hyc

crispol10 dijo:


> saludos compañeros he conseguido un receptor infrarojo para armar el circuito receptor que tiene 3 patitas pero el prolema es que no se cual es la polaridad y no consigo ningun datasheet de dicho sensor talvez me puedan ayjudar por favor en laparte interna tiene esta numeracion "A3 94HB" en la carcaza dice 420-5 562. adjunto una fotografia para que lo observen mejor
> http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_7145516dsc00174.jpg
> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_7145519dsc00177.jpg
> 
> gracias



Ha pasado mucho tiempo pero respondo la pregunta para algun nuevo interesados.
Mirando de frente las tres patitas, el de la izquierda es negativo, el centro la señal de salida y el de la derecha positivo. Dentro de la cajita metálica, está practicamente el circuito del receptor, sólo se necesita un condensador (entre los polos) y para verificar la salida un led ( con una resistencia de protección) la patita corta del led a la salida del receptor y la patita larga al polo positivo.Alcance aproximado15 mt con control un control remoto universal de los baratos


----------



## fernandoae

Ojo que la disposicion de los pines pued variar! no siempre es asi, el negativo se identifica facil, esta conectado a la carcasa


----------



## hyc

Hola Fernandoae, es buena la aclaración, pero yo me estoy refiriendo específicamente a la pregunta de *Cripol10* , o sea del receptor IR 420-6 562 (ver figura en el enlace), y como dije anteriormente, ha pasado tanto tiempo que quizas el amigo Crispo10 ya lo haya resuelto, (en mi caso malogré un receptor pero me sirvió para resolver la duda).


----------



## pispis22

Hola a todos, después de tanto tiempo investigar y realizar ensayos por fin pude realizar mi interruptor infrarrojo para poder encender el ventilador o bombillos de la habitación, el circuito tiene un PIC12F629 y un sensor infrarrojo TSOP1738, que trabaja con un control remoto de un televisor o DVD que tenga una frecuencia de 38Khz, lo bueno de este circuito es que se programan dos teclas del control remoto que servirán para activar cada salida y solo esos botones son los que desactivan el circuito, sin posibilidad de que cada vez que se pase un canal o se suba volumen al televisor se prendan o apague lo que se tenga conectado al circuito, 

Estoy tratando de subir un video, pero el foro no me deja porque es muy pesado y estoy tratando de que pese un poco menos, la información completa la consigue en http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/IrOn-Off-eng.htm y de ahí monte el esquemático en Eagle y desarrolle el PCB.


----------



## idem258

hola a todos, no recuerdo si ya subi este esquema pero igual lo subo ahi...
en mi dormitorio tengo uno de esstos armado, pero no utilizo el TSOP, utilizo un sensor asi como del compañero que lo encontro en la basura 
resulta que nuevamente quiero armar este circuito y no puedo, al conectar el sensor(igual al comentado) este calienta y no funciona... no logro entender el porque.... y ahora lo he hecho funcionar con un sensor que trae un GL3274(viene dentro de una carcaza metalica) y funciona, pero no puedo evitar los rebotes... :S





pispis22 dijo:


> la información completa la consigue en http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/IrOn-Off-eng.htm y de ahí monte el esquemático en Eagle y desarrolle el PCB.



La pagina no existe... u.u


----------



## pispis22

Hola idem258, ese circuito yo lo tenía armado pero me aburrí porque cada vez que pasaba de canal o subía el volumen del televisor se prende y se apaga lo que tenia conectado a la salida del relé, entonces se activa y desactiva con cualquier botón del control remoto.

Y en cambio el que yo realice ahora no le pasa eso, porque se configura con una o dos teclas del control remoto que no utilicemos mucho y solo con ese botón se puede prender y apagar lo que tengas conectado a la salidas del relé, esa es la diferencia con el esquema que dejaste.

En realidad no se que le paso a la pagina donde encontré la información porque el jueves 27 entre a revisar un dato, de todos modos dejo otra página de un Interruptor IR de una salida, http://www.electronics-lab.com/blog/?p=353


----------



## maxi1330

pispis22 dijo:


> Hola a todos, después de tanto tiempo investigar y realizar ensayos por fin pude realizar mi interruptor infrarrojo para poder encender el ventilador o bombillos de la habitación, el circuito tiene un PIC12F629 y un sensor infrarrojo TSOP1738, que trabaja con un control remoto de un televisor o DVD que tenga una frecuencia de 38Khz, lo bueno de este circuito es que se programan dos teclas del control remoto que servirán para activar cada salida y solo esos botones son los que desactivan el circuito, sin posibilidad de que cada vez que se pase un canal o se suba volumen al televisor se prendan o apague lo que se tenga conectado al circuito,
> 
> Estoy tratando de subir un video, pero el foro no me deja porque es muy pesado y estoy tratando de que pese un poco menos, la información completa la consigue en http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/IrOn-Off-eng.htm y de ahí monte el esquemático en Eagle y desarrolle el PCB.




pipis no tenes guardado el pcb de este circuito, solo el pcb. lo podes subir? gracias


----------



## pispis22

Claro, aquí te dejo los PDF.


----------



## maxi1330

muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## aquileslor

Pispis, y el esquema, porqué no lo pasás?


----------



## pispis22

Hola a todos, me disculpan por solo poner los PCB y no agregar el esquemático y lo más importante el .hex para el Microcontrolador PIC12F629, y dejo una breve descripción de cómo es que funciona el circuito para controlar dispositivos eléctricos con control remoto de un Tv, Dvd, etc...  

El Interruptor IR cuenta con dos salidas y puede funcionar de dos modos, que se seleccionan con el jumper "Mode". Una de ellas es: Con cada pulsación breve de la tecla de control a distancia, cambia el estado del relé en el receptor Infrarrojo. Otra forma es: el relé se enciende sólo si se mantiene pulsado la tecla del control remoto. Al soltar la tecla en control remoto, el relé se apagará. 

Para memorizar las teclas del mando a distancia es muy sencillo y se puede hacer siguiendo este procedimiento: pulsar la tecla del Pulsador "Store" (se cuenta con un tiempo determinado para programar) y el diodo led - se encenderá. Ahora puede soltar la tecla "Store", y pulsar dos teclas una a una en el mando a distancia. Si lo hace, dirigido al receptor infrarrojo el diodo parpadeará, y su proceso de memorización se termina.

De igual forma se puede utilizar dos tipos de receptor de infrarrojos TSOP2238 (pequeño) o TSOP1738 (grande), o puede utilizar cualquier otro tipo de receptor de infrarrojos que tiene una frecuencia de 38 kHz, pero hay que dirigir la atención a la disposición de las patillas.

Les deseo las mejor de las suerte a todos lo compañero que quieran realizar este circuito, porque a mí personalmente me ha servido mucho para ser un poquito más flojo en mi hogar, no mentira pero es de muy buena utilidad, suerte a todos.

Anexo información


----------



## orlamarilla

buenas como podria asegurarme de que el lm567 funcione correctamente, y no este quemado?? el emisor anda de maravillas pero el receptor nada... probe con el esquema de la pag. pablin


----------



## Energiacabal

Interesante el proyecto. Para sorprender a los ladrones está muy bien con solo pulsar un botón puedes activar una "bomba" (encender la mecha de una paloma o cohete) para poner en alerta a los vecinos y asustar a los rateros. La mecha la puedes prender con un encendedor de automóvil las cuales se alimentan de 12 volts.


----------



## fernandoae

O mejor una sirena piezoelectrica...


----------



## manuelincho

theoq dijo:


> Este circuito es mas sencillo. Aquí mando las dos partes Emisor y Receptor
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/tx.gif
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/rx.gif



buenos dias que pena me podrias decir que referencia del fototransistor puedo utilizar


----------



## Fogonazo

manuelincho dijo:


> buenos dias que pena me podrias decir que referencia del fototransistor puedo utilizar



Es deseable que cuando consultes por un componente de un esquema coloques el Link al mismo:





Lo pides en la casa de electrónica como indica el esquema,_* "Fototransistor infrarrojo"*_ casi cualquiera que consigas te funcionará.


----------



## manuelincho

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es deseable que cuando consultes por un componente de un esquema coloques el Link al mismo:
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/rx.gif​
> Lo pides en la casa de electrónica como indica el esquema,_* "Fototransistor infrarrojo"*_ casi cualquiera que consigas te funcionará.



muchas gracias tendre en cuenta lo de los esquemas


----------



## moonwalker

implementé el circuito publicado por fernando en la primera página de este tema y es genial muy bueno.. pero tengo una falla: cuando enciendo un bombillo con su respectivo switch, el control IR se activa solo es decir como si el golpe del encendido dado por el interruptor manual influyera sobre el circuito. esto ocurre sólo cuando enciendo el bombillo pero cuando lo apago no hay disparo errático en el circuito IR sólo cuando enciendo el bombillo. También cuando conecto cargas pesadas en la línea de 110, el circuito dispara el relé.  Qué hay que agregarle al circuito para minimizar el efecto causado por esas transiciones de la línea de 110 ??? gracias.


----------



## Yetrox

moonwalker dijo:


> implementé el circuito publicado por fernando en la primera página de este tema y es genial muy bueno.. pero tengo una falla: cuando enciendo un bombillo con su respectivo switch, el control IR se activa solo es decir como si el golpe del encendido dado por el interruptor manual influyera sobre el circuito. esto ocurre sólo cuando enciendo el bombillo pero cuando lo apago no hay disparo errático en el circuito IR sólo cuando enciendo el bombillo. También cuando conecto cargas pesadas en la línea de 110, el circuito dispara el relé. Qué hay que agregarle al circuito para minimizar el efecto causado por esas transiciones de la línea de 110 ??? gracias.


 


@moonwalker si hablas del circuito de la imagen que te muestro, solo debes implementar un Diodo en la entrada + del circuito como esta en la imagen que subí, esto evita falsos disparos producidos por el accionamiento de algún interruptor manual, esto también pasa porque conectas la fuente de este circuito sin regulador LM7805.


----------



## fernandoae

Holaaaa acá estoy 
Eso que comentás puede ser porque la tensión de entrada no es muy estable, poné un par de capacitores electrolíticos y un par mas de capacitores cerámicos en parelelo con los 5 volts de entrada... vos te preguntarás por que no poner uno solo de mayor capacidad?, bueno, por algo que se llama ESR, mientras mas baja sea mejor te va a filtrar los picos de tension y eso.
Lo que también puede afectar el circuito son las fuentes de pc y las emisiones electromagneticas  ya  que trabajan cerca de los 38 Khz... si querés hace pruebas.

PD: otro capacitor entre el positivo y negativo del receptor tsop no viene mal



PD: otro capacitor entre el positivo y negativo del receptor tsop no viene mal


----------



## idem258

a mi me sucede igual... y el circuito activa una lampara fluorescente, lo que hice,fue colocar el valor del capacitor un poquito mas alto (como dice fernandoae),  pero, a  veces cuando el fluorescente demora en encender (tiene balastro) el primer pestañeo del fluorescente desactiva al circuito.
La conclusion a la que llego es que, el fluorescente así como emite radiacion UV, tambien emite radiacion infraroja y posilemente en el primer pestañeo o en el encendido de una lampara, la cantidad de radiacion sea mayor.
Analizar y tenerlo como posibilidad

saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Hola yetro y fernando gracias por responder.  Es el mismo circuito con cd4017 y le agregue un condensador de 47uf entre los pines de alimentacion´. La fuente es un puente de diodos con cap de 1000uf y 7805 con capacitor de 470uf a la salida. Funciona perfectamente pero ese es el unico  problema. Entonces me recomiendan capacitores ceramicos?


----------



## Yetrox

@moonwalker implementa los condensadores que te dice @fernandoae con los diodos rectificadores tanto en los +5V como en GND, también puedes agregarle una bobina de choque, para evitar oscilaciones de corriente inversas cuando disparas el interruptor.


----------



## moonwalker

Es decir que tengo que agregar diodos extras tanto en la rama positiva como en el GND?,,, Ese inductor con choque adonde más o menos lo puedo obtener??' de fuentes de PC?


----------



## Yetrox

moonwalker dijo:


> Es decir que tengo que agregar diodos extras tanto en la rama positiva como en el GND?,,, Ese inductor con choque adonde más o menos lo puedo obtener??' de fuentes de PC?


 

@moonwalker tu mismo te respondiste la pregunta con los diodos, y en cuanto a la bobina es una normalita similar a la Bobina Zobel, que evite las oscilaciones de corrientes inversas producidas por el interruptor, por ello también te recomendaban los condensadores, para aplanar un poco mas el rizado de la fuente junto con los diodos que te comento


----------



## moonwalker

muchas gracias yetrox pero la bobina va en serie con la alimentación positiva??? y lleva núcleo de ferrita???disculpa esa pregunta...


----------



## Yetrox

moonwalker dijo:


> muchas gracias yetrox pero la bobina va en serie con la alimentación positiva??? y lleva núcleo de ferrita???disculpa esa pregunta...


 


@moonwalker Con gran gusto, así es va en serie en la entrada de los 5V, la bobina debe ser sin núcleo, puedes calcular algunas de cierto diámetro y colocas la que mejor te funcione, el diámetro ideal 5mm que puede ser la punta de tu cautín enrollas 10 vueltas y ya esta.


----------



## moonwalker

yetrox, gracias amigo muchas gracias por tu pronta ayuda, voy a hacer lo que dices y comento resultados...


----------



## moonwalker

hola yetrox y el resto después de tanto rato otra vez escribo para informarte que el filtro que me dieron no ha sido lo mas satisfactorio . aún tengo el problema del bombillo que me enciende el circuito erráticamente . investigando aquí en el foro conseguí un filtro constituido por algunos componentes pasivos. Sólo para saber si podría usarse para esta aplicación. La bobina podría ser como la que usa los televisores convencionales en la entrada de 110 voltios AC? gracias por su atención.


----------



## KarlosDC23

Vengo a dejar mi granito de arena en el tema. 

Hice un clásico sensor infrarrojo usando 2 timer 555 (uno que me creara la frecuencia emisora y otro que me permitiese prender una salida a relé). El circuito me funciono bien, más adelante intentare hacer otro pero usando A.O.

*Circuito*:


*Placa PCB*:


Programas:


----------



## moonwalker

hola yetrox y al resto de la comunidad . despues de tanto tiempo colega te escribo porque quería contarte acerca del disparo errático que tenía el circuito receptor infrarrojo para el control de aparatos a larga distancia. solucioné el disparo errático y esporádico al intercalar entre la salida del receptor infrarrojo y el biestable que manejaba el relé, un circuito disparador schmitt (schmitt trigger) construido con un circuito integrado NE555. el problema se solucionó y ahora ya no hay disparos erráticos en el relé. todo perfectamente bien y lo estoy alimentado con una fuente no tan regulada. según he concluido, el schmitt trigger elimina las variaciones provenientes de la salida del receptor infrarrojo TSOP y sólo permite un pulso verdadero en su entrada. No sé que podrían agregarle algo a esto o si tienen otra explicación o estoy bien en mi conclusión. gracias a todos y espero sus comentarios


----------



## moonwalker

Hola colegas en esta ocasión quiero adjuntarles un circuito interruptor controlado a larga distancia por infrarrojo el cual básicamente es el mismo circuito del post… de …. Con el integrado CD4017 pero con algunas extras que le adicioné para un mejor funcionamiento. En mi caso, noté que el circuito que usa sólo el CD4017 funciona pero tiene un inconveniente:  EL DISPARO ERRÁTICO. Es decir aún cuando el control remoto no era accionado, el relé de salida al “biestable”  se disparaba esporádicamente cada 5, 10 15 0 30 minutos, etc., el circuito se  activaba y desactivaba  de manera errática aproximadamente 3 a 5 veces por hora. En lo primero que sospeché fue de la fuente de alimentación: tal vez pobre filtraje en el voltaje causaba el mal funcionamiento del circuito debido a los ripples por lo que decidí a colocar una fuente mucho más elaborada con mejor filtraje y técnicas de mejoras en el diseño del PCB y aunque el problema de accioonamiento errático pudo ser contrarestado, la falla persistió: el circuito de vez en cuando se disparaba solo. Coloqué una batería de 9 voltios como fuente pero el problema seguía por lo que entonces llegué a la conclusión de que el problema se encontraba era en el circuito de recepción infrarroja cuya salida tal vez presentaba algún” glitch” que alteraba el funcionamiento del biestable con cd4017. Pensando y pensando concluí que podría ser utilizado un circuito que eliminara las supuestas variaciones provenientes de la salida del integrado receptor de infrarrojo, esto es intercalarlo entre el receptor IR y el biestable que maneja el relé. Como resultado mental obtuve: un circuito antirebote que usan los circuitos digitales para eliminar impulsos y señales no deseadas en sus entradas y así evitar el mal funcionamiento del circuito. Elaboré un Schmitt trigger con el temporizador NE555 y funcionó espectacular pero finalmente opté por un temporizador monostable de corta duracion tipo POWER ON –TRIGGER. El disparo errático fue casi erradicado en un 99 %.
El circuito tiene infinidades de uso como para controlar variedades de cargas: bombillos, motores, aparatos electrodomésticos, etc., pero yo lo usé para controlar una lampara cuyo interruptor queda muy lejos y si estoy acostado leyendo y deseo apagar la lampara basta con dar un teclazo al control remoto. Para una mayor versatilidad, el circuito de control infrarrojo está en configuración eléctrica three way, es decir yo puedo controlar el bombillo tanto con el interruptor manual de pared como con el relé accionado por el rayo infrarrojo. Más detalles, en el documento de word que adjunto abajo. Bueno chicos gracias por su atención y cualquier duda o sugerencia háganla saber. Att moonwalker.


----------



## idem258

Yo le puse de fuente de alimentacion un cargador de celular... obviamente solo la tarjetita electronica y nunca sufri de ningun problema...


----------

